# Corpus Christi



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

I went down to CC for a couple days of cold water fun with some buddies. We launched about noon on Monday. At our first stop I almost ran for the deepest nearby water while a couple other guys headed shallow. I hooked this 30" beauty about 15 to 20 minutes into our first wade.

Ended the day with 4 more bites including a 21" red, a box trout, and a couple of pull offs. I caught the only fish of the day in our boat. Water temp was 53 degrees and the trick was short hopping a Texas rigged midnight/chartreuse Zoom shad tail worm real slow across the bottom.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Btw;*

In my last 2 trips to ULM/Baffin, I caught 24.75lbs x 86.75" of trout in 3 fish.

So, I'll give a shout out to Cap't Cochran who has taught me much of what I know about finding & catching trophy trout. If you can book him, I recommend doing so. He has some other great & helpful products &.services that are very useful to the trophy trout hunter.


----------

